# This is just plain odd



## astroNikon (Feb 2, 2017)

This popped up on my browser.
A Magnifier for your popup flash.  It appears to slide on to the hot shoe.

==> Amazon.com : Rogue Safari DSLR Pop-Up Flash Booster (Black) : On Camera Shoe Mount Flashes : Camera & Photo


----------



## table1349 (Feb 2, 2017)

Not new, just a different design for a Fresnel lens.  Much sleeker design though.  Here is a review of the product. 
Rogue Safari gives extra oomph to your dSLR's pop-up flash (hands-on)


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2017)

A 'Better Beamer' for your pop-up.  Cool.


----------

